# Doctor Who: Legacy for Kindle Fire - Now Available!



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, according to the Tiny Rebel Games devs, this amazing game should be out for the Kindle Fires next week. They usually release updates on Thursday or Friday. The game currently has available 6 Doctors! 3, 6, 7, 8, 10, and 11. This game is sooo addicting and fun. It's free to play and you can get everything for free over time, but can buy time crystals to upgrade faster, but the game is truly fan oriented and is not forcing the purchase of anything. For Christmas they gave out tons of stuff, the Doctors are all 100% drops on different levels. For Valentines they gave out codes for two pink heart crystals and 3rd Doctor Jon Pertwee.

Its basically a match three/rpg game.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool. Hard to tell by that video - is it basically like Bejewled or?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Cool. Hard to tell by that video - is it basically like Bejewled or?


Yes it's basically like Bejeweled or Puzzle Quest, but with a few differences. The main difference is you can move a gem anywhere you'd like to play it for five seconds, then it stays wherever it is when the clock runs out. While moving, the gem will displace the piece it moves over to one square behind it. Thus, you can set up multiple combos if you play it right! Plus every match inflicts damage upon the enemy while either replenishing your health (pink gems) or gaining power towards a individual specific power up move. (see video below to better explain these basics.)

After beating the enemies on several different levels per stage, your team will gain experience points toward leveling up and gaining points to put into different areas of character stat points.

PLUS - each level has a chance of dropping different time crystals needed to level up and some levels will have companions, costumes and even doctors - all with a chance to drop. So some levels will need to be played several times over in order to get a particular drop. (no worries - you gain experience each time which makes your team stronger)

Currently they have Season 7 which has:
Number of levels: 48
TV stories covered: Nightmare in Silver, Asylum of the Daleks, The Snowmen, The Angels Take Manhattan, Dinosaurs on a Spaceship, The Bells of Saint John, The Name of the Doctor
Doctor Drops: 4
Companion drops: 16
Costume drops: 8

Season 6:
Number of levels: 64
TV stories covered: "A Good Man Goes to War", The Impossible Astronaut/Day of the Moon, The Girl Who Waited, Closing Time, The Rebel Flesh/The Almost People, Night Terrors, The Wedding of River Song
Companion drops: 20
Costume drops: 5
(Not listed is the 3rd Doctor which was just added to Season 6)

And they are adding Season 5 next month! The games creators, TinyRebelGames, ultimate goal is to have all Seasons and Doctors in the game going back to Classic Who Season 1.

And not only do you have seasons to play, but you have the Specials area and the Fan area. This game has tons of playability and doesn't get boring!

Each level has 3 to 6 stages before completing that level - so watch your health closely, because if your team dies, you lose anything that may have dropped during play and will be given a choice to continue at the cost of 1 time crystal or to start the level over. Sometimes in a long battle and you know you have got the drop for that level, you may wish to spend the time crystal.

Here is a short video from the DW:L page explaining the gem play:

DW:Legacy URL to game videos - http://www.tinyrebelgames.com/#!community/ctny

and first game play video:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did this come out?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think so.  I've been checking and it's not yet come up in a search. 

I'd actually asked back in November if it would be available for the Fire and was told they hoped in time for Christmas. Clearly, _that_ didn't happen.

You _can_ find it on 1Mobile.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think so.  I've been checking and it's not yet come up in a search.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Posted 15 hours ago via their newsletter and facebook page:



> Doctor Who: Legacy
> 15 hours ago
> Good news! In the our old console days we would have called this a Gone Gold announcement.....but suffice to say, Amazon has approved Doctor Who: Legacy for imminent release on Amazon AppStore for the Kindle users who have been so patiently waiting to play. Expect the game to go live globally early next week.
> 
> Allons-y !


plus next week they're adding new levels and Captain Jack!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Doctor Who:Legacy is now available for Kindle Fires!! You can get it here, at no charge! It's a free to play game.

http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Legacy-Kindle-Edition/dp/B00IN3XF76/ref=sr_1_5?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1394005164&sr=1-5&keywords=doctor+who+legacy

If you want to sign up for the newsletter or watch the guides, they are here: http://www.tinyrebelgames.com/

Enjoy the game! They are always adding new content to this addicting game. Today they added new levels and Captain Jack Harkness as companion!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kboards link:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! Special bonuses for being a Kindle User playing DW:L! From the fan newsletter today: (and sorry the picture is so big, don't know how to re-size it.)



> Amazon Kindle users will find a very special treat when they install the game as a thank you for your patience in waiting months to play the game and missing out on promotions. When you install the game from the Amazon Appstore you will find that all of the characters and costumes from the Advent Calendar promotion are unlocked including Sarah Jane, K9, Ood, the 11th's Victorian costume, the 10th's bathrobe, and more! Also, River Song is unlocked along with her Desert Camo costume -- this is currently exclusive to Amazon and will show up for everyone else in Season 5 as a drop.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

oooo - and they released a picture of the 1st Doctor and the War Doctor today, who will both be a drop in Season 5, I think.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I've just started watching the show and love this game so far. More challenging than Bejeweled..


----------



## Patrick Stemp (Mar 2, 2014)

I have this game on my iPhone. It's a lot of fun, but it's very laggy and stutters a lot...too much going on I guess.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tiny Rebels stated that their servers were hammered when the Kindle owners joined in and they now have it all running smooth again. PLUS - today announced the 9th Doctor will join the game soon and posted his artwork:


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

For those who have started this game, and those who haven't - there are lots of developments happening now and set for the future (about three weeks) - the most significant update for now is that the in-game store has available for early access purchase three doctors, 9, 1, and the War Doctor all for 15 crystals. these doctors will be among the many new drops available for free as drops in Season 5! Very cool. There are many more details of what Season 5 holds available in an article by the Creative Director of Tiny Rebel Games that can be read here:

http://www.tinyrebelgames.com/#!game-update-2/c1akj

AND - until Saturday at 930 pm ET, you can enter the following code to claim the 9th doctor for free! to celebrate NuWho's 9th anniversary of the first reboot episode!










And below is the Kboards link to the game on the Amazon store. The game is also available for IOS and Android, and will be coming to Facebook too in the coming weeks.

kboards link:


----------

